# Hard shifting rancher



## Roostin ain't Roastin (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a 2005 honda rancher, manual shift, that is pretty tough to shift from lower gears to higher.  It's no problem downshifting but upshifting takes a good bit more effort.  Anyone know what the problem might be?


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 2, 2012)

Do you let off the throttle when you shift?


----------



## Roostin ain't Roastin (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah. I always let off before I shift. It seems like it mainly happens when going through the lower gears.


----------



## chadf (Feb 2, 2012)

Should Probably sell it to me.....


----------



## cmfireman (Feb 2, 2012)

My 07 Rancher 420 is doing the same thing. I've got a friend with the same make and model and he adjusted the clutch and said it made a huge difference.

When you upshift from neutral to first and hold it in between gears while giving it gas does it move?  If so, that's a sure sign the clutch needs adjusted. 

Do it on a cold engine:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also make sure your running Honda GN4 oil.  Automotive oils have friction modifiers that will cause you wet clutch to slip.

This is for a Rancher 420. If you've got a 350 I know nothing about them.


----------



## Roostin ain't Roastin (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah. I got a 350 but I'll look into that. Thanks


----------



## 440Mopar (Feb 9, 2012)

when you adjust the clucth the thing to be looking for is slight movement on the gear shifter there should be a little play before it gets tight ,
if you go the wrong way the shifter will have alot a slop
if to its to tight you will have the problem you are describing


----------

